# Turf trainer



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Has anyone had any experience with this product. It costs $250. My lawn is Kentucky bluegrass in my hoc is 3/4 of an inch. will this brush mounted on the basket actually help straighten the blades of grass before reaching the reel for a cleaner cut?

https://turf-trainer.com/


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Johnl445 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with this product. It costs $250. My lawn is Kentucky bluegrass in my hoc is 3/4 of an inch. will this brush mounted on the basket actually help straighten the blades of grass before reaching the reel for a cleaner cut?
> 
> https://turf-trainer.com/


I don't have experience with this product but it seems like you could make this yourself for less.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Johnl445 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had any experience with this product. It costs $250. My lawn is Kentucky bluegrass in my hoc is 3/4 of an inch. will this brush mounted on the basket actually help straighten the blades of grass before reaching the reel for a cleaner cut?
> ...


Yes, That has crossed my mind, but I'm wondering the brush that he uses, if it has a specific texture that's not too aggressive on the grass.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@Johnl445

Check out https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=33664 
Someone has one on a Toro 1600 they are selling.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> @Johnl445
> 
> Check out https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=33664
> Someone has one on a Toro 1600 they are selling.


Yes, thank you


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't think it would be a good solution for *** at your height of cut. It appears if just an artificial piece of turf mounted on the grass basket, it appears to be better suited for a golf green.

If your case, you could probably make one yourself using a higher pile of artificial turf and see how it performs.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

MrMeaner said:


> I don't think it would be a good solution for KBG at your height of cut. It appears if just an artificial piece of turf mounted on the grass basket, it appears to be better suited for a golf green.
> 
> If your case, you could probably make one yourself using a higher pile of artificial turf and see how it performs.


I was thinking that as well, that brush might might be only effective on 1/4" - 1/2" grass. 
I'd like to give it a try though.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Johnl445 said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > @Johnl445
> ...


Take note of the brush roll groomer on that unit. THAT will do exactly what you're asking. But I do agree that at 3/4", it may be a bit aggressive. These things are intended for .250" or less usually.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Ok @MasterMech , that's a shame, because it looks like a nice/quick solution to getting a cleaner cut. I run a jake 526x end it already gives a great cut so I guess I'm probably just looking to split hairs.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I wonder how that would work in breaking up worm casting mounds?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I wonder how that would work in breaking up worm casting mounds?


 :nod: :thumbup:

I could see it possibly loading up a bit in certain conditions but it should knock'em down flat and scrub 'em back into the turf pretty well.


----------

